
The Gervais Principle III: The Curse of Development - Robin_Message
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-principle-iii-the-curse-of-development/on-trail/the-way-of-the-sociopath/
======
ableal
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1267202>

~~~
Robin_Message
Ooops, will check my URL is canonical before submitting in future!

~~~
ableal
No sweat. Strange thing is that yours _looks_ canonical - somehow the extra
two levels produce the same page.

~~~
ableal
The hypothesis that the site was simply chopping off the extra levels and
stopping at the last slash that produced a page was bugging me. Tested it out,
but no:

"You 404’d it. Gnarly, dude." (with one extra level,
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-principle-
iii-the-curse-of-development/on-trail/) )

~~~
Robin_Message
A better URL for ribbonfarm to have used would have been
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-principle-
iii-the-curse-of-development?on-trail=the-way-of-the-sociopath/)

